# Door Lock And Loose Plumbing Fittings



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

This weekend while camping, we got locked out. When we left the camper and shut the door, the door handle locked (not the deadbolt) on it's own. Luckily DH was in the area and came back with the key and was able to unlock it. I have no idea how this happened, as the only way you can lock this is by key on the outside. Has anyone else had this problem?

Also, when pulling the trailer, we have been having issues with the fittings coming loose on the kitchen and bathroom sink, causing leakage. DH has hand tightened the fittings as tight as he can without a wrench. Said that with the plastic fittings, you don't want to wrench tightened or will crack the plastic. Any help on his?

Thanks, 
Dawn


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put a lock box on the inside tongue of the camper, many here have. I have a spare RV, house and Suburban key in their. Just in case I loose all my keys I am still good to at least get home and in the door.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none

I would put a wrench on the fittings. Hand tight, then 1/4 turn with a pair of plyers or channel locks. It should do the trick.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

The owners manual says to keep an eye on plumbing fitings as they will need tightened from movement.Maybe try a bit of plumbers putty on the threads to keep it tight and sealed.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with battalionchief3. You can safely tighten the plastic PEX fittings about 1/4 turn to stop leaks and prevent the fittings from loosening up again. Plumbers putty or teflon tape on the threads won't work, however, because the threads do not seal these plastic "compression" type of fittings. The threads simply supply pressure to the tubing that slips over the male end on the mating piece.

I always torque the caps on my low point drain lines with pliers, just to prevent them from dripping. I've done it dozens of times, and the only damage to the fittings is that the outside is a bit scarred up from the pliers.

Hope these tips help.

(And the lock thing - I'm with you. I cannot see how that can happen. I know of no way to even lock the handle from the inside. The dead-bolt - yes. Handle - not a clue.







The only explaination I can think of is that the lock was right on the edge of the tripping point and the vibration from shutting the door let it slip completely to LOCK. But that's just a guess.)

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't know about a 1/4 turn, but would agree that you can safely put some large pliers on the slip joint nuts and go a little beyond hand tight. You won't break anything if you're careful. And even of you do break them, they are standard off the shelf items at your hardware store. A whole new ABS P-Trap costs like $5.


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I don't know about a 1/4 turn, but would agree that you can safely put some large pliers on the slip joint nuts and go a little beyond hand tight. You won't break anything if you're careful. And even of you do break them, they are standard off the shelf items at your hardware store. A whole new ABS P-Trap costs like $5.


On the locking thing..... Ask me how I know this..... I left the trailer while DW was sleeping. Didn't want anyone to disturb her so I locked the handle from the outside. DW gets up and goes outside with cup of coffee and closes the door. DH is at store.... DW wants back in.... door locked. It's a safety thing. Even though the door handle is locked, someone inside can get out in an emergency.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I drove limo s, locking the car with the keys was easier than you want to know when a front passenger can accidentally hit the door lock button and you don t know it. What we did was tie behind the front license plate with a piece of wire, a set of keys for the car. When you are sitting at the arrivals gate and you cannot get in the car, you will be amazed at how quickly a tow truck arrives, so the spare set was a real cost saver. Tie one under the vehicle and trailer. I did when I went cross country after I locked them in the truck my first night because I forgot to tie the spares before we left.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Another thing that a wise camper once taught me: Keep the spare camper key in the truck, and the spare truck key in the camper. We have always done this but thankfully never needed them. I do like the idea of the hidden camper key though.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Another thing that a wise camper once taught me: Keep the spare camper key in the truck, and the spare truck key in the camper. We have always done this but thankfully never needed them. I do like the idea of the hidden camper key though.


Yeah, we have a similar scheme. But your's sounds better, Jim. I need to talk to my DW about this. Right now, my DW has a set of truck keys and camper keys, and we always make sure one of us has a set of each on our person at all times. My own personal rule is that I NEVER set my camper keys down inside the trailer - always in my pocket. And both sets of camper keys stay in the truck when we're not camping. That way, I always know where they are and they are always with the TV.

Not to hi-jack, but I have to tell a related story - on myself. We towed our new Coleman pop-up to Grand Teton NP in July, 2000. We set up camp at a private CG, outside the park entrance and had just finished supper. (Not fun staying in the GTNP & YNP in a soft-side, with the bear rules!) My DW and DD left to do laundry at the comfort station while I stayed back and washed dishes, etc. I finished up the dishes and went to go talk to DW (we didn't have cell phones then), so I locked the walk-thru door and the camper "step-door." (You can't open the walk-thru door with the step door up and locked. See where I'm headed, here?).

I found my DW, we chatted briefly, and I returned to the camper when I realized that I had locked my keys inside the camper.

No problem. I'll just go get DW's keys!

Problem!

DW's keys were in the camper, too!







Now what?!

We had been fiddling for some time - unsuccessfully - with the large zipper that joins the bed tent portion from the roof portion, and gave up. Then we un-velcro-ed the tenting beside the walk-thru and were about to boost 5 year-old DD over the side wall and the kitchen sink when a neighbor stepped up and introduced himself. He, too, had a Coleman and had deduced our dilemma. He offered some advice - unhook the tenting from beneath the front bed, then just slip up, inside the camper.
















We thanked him for the solution, and he replied, "No thanks needed. I'm just paying it forward from someone who helped me out of this same predicament. Been there. Done that!"

The moral: We all must learn the hard way!









Mike


----------

